# My planted nano



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is my 5g nano and I had it for a while now.
Plants
HC, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Anubia nana, Limnophila sessiliflora, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Rotala indica, Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' ('Pink'), Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'',Cladophora aegagropila

Habitants
a few guppies


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

looks like a nice little jungle. What sort of lighting do you have there?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow.. i love it...

What are you using atm to keep algae at bay?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

The lighting that I use is a Odyssea 24 watts compact fluoresent 10,000k light. To keep the algae at bay i add seachem excel and once in a while I will just clean the glass with a scraper.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you have hair algae issues at all? Is that what you use the excel for??

Sorry for all the Q's


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

yes I sometimes have hair algaes onsome of the plants and I use excel for that. I also heard that HC just loves excel. In another forum there is a method called a spot treatment with using excel get rid of algae and it is quite effective.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/44226-excel-spot-treatment-groundcover.html


----------

